# Supertankers tied up like fishing boats in Norwegian fjord in 1984



## bluesjunior (Oct 21, 2006)

In 1984 while working in Pipeline Coatings I was sent to troubleshoot some problems our facility in Aandelsnes, Norway was having. When I was ready to return to HO a friend of mine Graeme Story who was the plants production manager drove me to the airport in Molde.

Graeme knew I was an ex seaman and said he had a surprise for me on the way. We drove a bit from Aandelsnes on the way to Molde when he suddenly turned off the highway and up a side road. we parked up and walked through some trees where I found that we were on a platform looking down into the fjord below.

On the platform was a large sign similar to the ones seen on building sites etc with a list of contractors names except this one had the names, lengths, tonnages etc of the 10 supertankers tied up alongside each other like fishing boats in the fjord below.

As I remember it, of the 10 ships below us 6 of them were the 1-6 biggest in the world at the time and the smallest of the remaining 4 was 380,000 tonnes. I did take some foto's but the film never developed properly.

I found this Ships Nostalgia site a few weeks back and although I am mainly interested in the Fishing section I wondered if any of you here have seen a foto of the above?. Someone somewhere must have taken a picture and I would like to see this again.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Bluesjunior,
If you go to the specialist supertanker site:-
http://www.supertankers
you will find pics of the scene you describe + lots more.
Regards,
David D.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

david said:


> Bluesjunior,
> If you go to the specialist supertanker site:-
> http://www.supertankers
> you will find pics of the scene you describe + lots more.
> ...


Hi David.
Have tried your link, but it's not complete. Have tried putting a .com, .org,.co.uk, after it, but it doesn't work. What is the full url?


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry mate,
Try this;- http://supertankers.topcities.com
You can also do a search on Wikipedia...'supertankers' and also get some hours of good clean fun!!
Regards
David D.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks David, I'll try that link now.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry to be a bother, David, but what category does the abovementioned piccy come under?


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I remember seeing some of the Troll Tankers laid up in this fashion at Lilliesand. I believe their genertors were used for street lighting?


----------



## broadbandylegs (May 10, 2006)

Nordic Commander was one of them - Celtic Link another. When we laid up the Commander, there were 4 tankers moored together, just off Vestnes, across the water from Molde.
We had a couple of wives on board at the time and had a couple of good runs up the road - VERY expensive for everything!


----------

